# which cube store is the best and why?



## cuber314159 (Sep 17, 2017)

This is a place to discuss which cube store is the best.


----------



## lejitcuber (Sep 17, 2017)

First off, I AM sponsored by SCS and have ordered from all stores apart from CubeDepot, but I do think SCS is the best company. I live in the UK, so the shipping is quite expensive, however it takes less than a week to arrive from the order date, not the shipping date. Also, it provides a wide range of products i.e. Stickers, Clothing, Lube, Cosmic Cubes and Hardware, all of which I believe are at a very competitive price. Finally, the customer service leaves nothing to be desired, fast, polite replies that are informative and answer your question.


----------



## heyitsconnor (Sep 18, 2017)

speedcube.com.au is not in the poll, plz add it


----------



## Hazel (Sep 18, 2017)

lejitcuber said:


> First off, I AM sponsored by SCS and have ordered from all stores apart from CubeDepot, but I do think SCS is the best company. I live in the UK, so the shipping is quite expensive, however it takes less than a week to arrive from the order date, not the shipping date. Also, it provides a wide range of products i.e. Stickers, Clothing, Lube, Cosmic Cubes and Hardware, all of which I believe are at a very competitive price. Finally, the customer service leaves nothing to be desired, fast, polite replies that are informative and answer your question.


I second all of this


----------



## Reed Merrill (Sep 22, 2017)

I love cubicle for their community involvement (social media and YouTube, since I'm too far away from New York to be directly involved). I have also become a fan of most of their staff members, and their stickers and lubes are so nice. They have also helped innovate, and progress the hardware along.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Sep 22, 2017)

MCM or Lightake. Cubicle and SCS are way too expensive. The only thing new they have to offer is there custom cubes/ lubes.


----------



## Luke Terzich (Sep 22, 2017)

Hey, I own KewbzUK a UK speed cube puzzle store. We compete with TheCubicle on most prices too 
Can we be added to the list?


----------



## Tabe (Sep 23, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> MCM or Lightake. Cubicle and SCS are way too expensive. The only thing new they have to offer is there custom cubes/ lubes.


Yeah, they're more expensive but they also ship a LOT faster.


----------



## Rubix Cubix (Sep 23, 2017)

Tabe said:


> Yeah, they're more expensive but they also ship a LOT faster.



I originally thought this as well, but having ordered from both speed cube shop (only once though) and MCM twice, all 3 orders arrived within a week of order date. My first MCM order only took 5 days to reach me from my order, not shipping date 

I live in the UK so might be a different for US people.


----------



## qwertycuber (Sep 23, 2017)

I know that most people chose a more major store like the cubicle or SCS, but I am from Canada, so I think Cancube is the best for me, because they have lower prices, and lots of incentives for buying there, and since I live in the same province, it only takes 2 days to get here. I would choose thecubicle, if cancube didn't stock on a puzzle that I was looking for.


----------



## Luke Terzich (Sep 23, 2017)

Rubix Cubix said:


> I originally thought this as well, but having ordered from both speed cube shop (only once though) and MCM twice, all 3 orders arrived within a week of order date. My first MCM order only took 5 days to reach me from my order, not shipping date
> 
> I live in the UK so might be a different for US people.


That is a brilliant time! Thank you for sharing your experiance. We will begin to work on our shipping times although there is not alot more we can do from that side of things.


----------



## Tabe (Sep 23, 2017)

Rubix Cubix said:


> I originally thought this as well, but having ordered from both speed cube shop (only once though) and MCM twice, all 3 orders arrived within a week of order date. My first MCM order only took 5 days to reach me from my order, not shipping date
> 
> I live in the UK so might be a different for US people.


Perhaps. I haven't used MCM but will try them. Lightake took 10 days to ship my most recent order. That's terrible, IMHO.


----------



## Real Life Cuber (Sep 23, 2017)

Reed Merrill said:


> I love cubicle for their community involvement (social media and YouTube, since I'm too far away from New York to be directly involved). I have also become a fan of most of their staff members, and their stickers and lubes are so nice. They have also helped innovate, and progress the hardware along.


 

I completely agree with you. I think that the cubicle is the absolute best cube store. In fact I put in an order today. I am trying out lubicle silk for the first time.


----------



## Rubix Cubix (Sep 23, 2017)

Tabe said:


> Perhaps. I haven't used MCM but will try them. Lightake took 10 days to ship my most recent order. That's terrible, IMHO.



10 days just to ship it or 10 days for it to get to you? 10 days just to ship an order is quite bad really.


----------



## Tabe (Sep 23, 2017)

Rubix Cubix said:


> 10 days just to ship it or 10 days for it to get to you? 10 days just to ship an order is quite bad really.


10 days just to ship.


----------



## I_<3_SCS (Sep 24, 2017)

I love so many cube stores but I chose other because I love both scs and @Luke Terzich 's kewkzuk store!


----------



## Luke Terzich (Sep 24, 2017)

I_<3_SCS said:


> I love so many cube stores but I chose other because I love both scs and @Luke Terzich 's kewkzuk store!


Thats very kind of you!


----------



## Reed Merrill (Sep 25, 2017)

Real Life Cuber said:


> I completely agree with you. I think that the cubicle is the absolute best cube store. In fact I put in an order today. I am trying out lubicle silk for the first time.


Nice! Silk is one the big reasons I think cubicle is better, you won't regret getting it.


----------



## mitja (Sep 25, 2017)

For me lightake. Low prices, but there are others with those too. The most important - affordable DHL express prices. I always choose express and it is about 9$, but if I order more cubes at once it is reasonable. I always get them in max 4 working days from China.


----------



## Y2k1 (Sep 25, 2017)

SCS ftw (btw promo code "tutrtlez" for 10% off)


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 25, 2017)

I use the cubicle.



Spoiler



But only because that was the first shop I ordered from (besides amazon). I ordered from them b/c I heard they were good, can haven't had any problems, so I stuck with it.


----------



## heyitsconnor (Sep 26, 2017)

tbh, speedcube.com.au, cubezz, lightake and mcm are the only stores i order from because of affordable shipping to Australia, also, speedcube.com.au sells cubicle lube


----------



## Hazel (Sep 26, 2017)

SCS definitely, and I'm not just saying that since I'm part of Team SCS.
They have the best customer service out of any place I've ordered from, pretty good prices and their Cosmic cubes are incredible. They also usually ship out my orders within the day, usually within just a few hours of ordering (providing the order contains no custom cubes).
I've had a lot of problems with the Cubicle, to be honest... orders that contain custom cubes take much longer than SpeedCubeShop to ship out for me, in fact, they take pretty long, in general, to ship out orders. I've also had a pretty negative experience with their customer service, like once I ordered a Cubicle sticker sheet and it came without any of the stickers actually on it, and when I emailed them about it I got no response.
I will say that the quality of their custom cubes is very high, though. I ordered a custom Valk M from them a while ago and it's still my main, it has probably 10k solves on it.


----------



## FireCuber (Sep 29, 2017)

Cubedepot has pretty good prices.


----------



## greentgoatgal (Oct 25, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> I use the cubicle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same. Plus I always use the colorful pockets discount code which is on the cubicle.


----------

